# Juwe Daily



## Fatex (31. August 2009)

Hi.

Ich bin gerade dabei von ingeneur auf Juwe umzuskilln. Bin jetzt bei 270.

Ab welchem Skill kann man die Daily annehmen und wo? 


Bin hier im Forum leider nicht fündig beworden bzw sehr unterschiedliche Antworten.

MFG Fate


----------



## astue (10. September 2009)

Hi Fatex,

ich habe auch auf Juwe umgeskillt und kann Dir sagen, daß Du die Daily Quests in Dalaran annehmen kannst und zwar genau dann, wenn Du auf den höchsten Berufslevel (wie heißt der noch gleich... Großmeister?!?), also den mit 450 Maximum, wechseln kannst.

Bedingungen: Char-Level 65; Juweliersskill: 350

Die Dailies sind mit Level 65 zwar ziemlich schwer, aber mit Freundin/Freund sollte es klappen!


Grüße,
astue


----------



## madmurdock (21. September 2009)

Das ist nicht mehr aktuell. Ich habe gerade auch mit einem Twink zum 2. mal Juwelier gelernt und steh nun bei Lvl 72 und Skill 352. Leider lässt sich keine Daily annehmen.


----------



## Mr.Bomba (1. Oktober 2009)

Weiss es niemand? Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Vazlav (8. Januar 2010)

Kann nicht sagen was der Mind. Level ist, aber ich hab mit meinem 73ger und 400er Skill dort Quests bekommen.


----------



## Caxres (15. Januar 2010)

Moin,

brauchst nen Juwe Skill von 370 für die Daily.

C


----------



## Dexis (19. Januar 2010)

Caxres schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> brauchst nen Juwe Skill von 370 für die Daily.


Das passt auch mit dem Umstand zusammen, dass man ab 370 die besonderen Steine nur für den Juwelier schleifen kann.


----------

